# wireless switching



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Any of you guys have experience with this set up? 
http://www.controlight.com/about_system.cfm

i would like to give the owner of a large horse barn a set up where he can wirelessly turn on the center aisle lights (5 65w flourescents).

Thanks.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it. $250 isn't terrible either. It would be good for people with a detached garage that want to light it from the house or **** like that.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Not bad, I like it as well. I would be a little wary using it on pumps and equipment like it advertises. Lighting controls on the other hand would be great.


----------

